# Is The Klein Pulse 1 and Pulse 2 Sizing the Same?



## singlespeeder (Feb 17, 2006)

Hello,

I have 95 Klein Pulse frame that I converted into a single speed bike. I love the way it handles and climbs (love the long top tube). My question is: is the Klein/Trek Pulse II the same dimensions (top tube length and seat tube length) as the Pulse 1 frame? Wanting a geared bike but still want the singlespeed too!

Thanks, Singlespeeder


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

singlespeeder said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have 95 Klein Pulse frame that I converted into a single speed bike. I love the way it handles and climbs (love the long top tube). My question is: is the Klein/Trek Pulse II the same dimensions (top tube length and seat tube length) as the Pulse 1 frame? Wanting a geared bike but still want the singlespeed too!
> 
> Thanks, Singlespeeder


the 1996 Pulse II is the exact same frame as the 1994/95 Pulse. only the 97/98 Pulse Comp/Race/Pro with external cables have a slightly different geometry mainly to accept a bit longer travel forks. but still the same basic geometry, i.e. relatively long top tube. and infacht they ride just as nice as the Pulse, Pulse 2, Attitude and Adroit.

Carsten


----------



## singlespeeder (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Carsten for your thoughtful reply,

I had found a Pulse II Race and the owner said the it is a medium but the seat tube length is 1 inch longer (17.5 c to c) than my medium Pulse 1 frame set (16.5 c to c). Looks like he has a Large frame?

Thanks again, this site ROCKS! Singlespeeder


----------



## singlespeeder (Feb 17, 2006)

*Here Is A Picture Of The One In Question*









Any idea if it is a large or medium frame?

Thanks,
Singlespeeder


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

singlespeeder said:


> Thanks Carsten for your thoughtful reply,
> 
> I had found a Pulse II Race and the owner said the it is a medium but the seat tube length is 1 inch longer (17.5 c to c) than my medium Pulse 1 frame set (16.5 c to c). Looks like he has a Large frame?
> 
> Thanks again, this site ROCKS! Singlespeeder


hmm, there is no Pulse II Race. it's either Pulse II or Pulse Race. Pulse II would be the same as the Pulse (note that it just says Pulse on the top tube). The Pulse Race may have a slightly different geometry in the same frame size but i doubt that the seat tube would be 1" longer is both are medium frames. anyways, pictures of both bikes would make it much easier to give clear info. does the "Pulse II Race" have internal cables or external cables on the top tube?

the head tube length is a better indicator for the frame size. if they are the same length (around 4.5" i think for the medium frame) it's the same frame size. the large frame would have an around 5" long head tube. i have both frames in med and large at home. will grab my high precision calipers and measure them tonight 

you can also check the Klein catalogs on www.mtb-kataloge.de The Pulse/PulseII is in the 1994-1996 catalogs and the Pulse Comp/Race/Pro (same frames but different specs) in the 1997 and 1998 catalog.

Carsten


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

singlespeeder said:


> View attachment 357888
> 
> 
> Any idea if it is a large or medium frame?
> ...


ah, yep, that's a 97/98 Pulse Race. Size is large (21").

Carsten


----------



## singlespeeder (Feb 17, 2006)

Fantastic Klein link, very helpfull! To me, there is not very much difference between the medium and large Pulse frame sizing? A few mm difference in top tube length and about an inch in seat tube length. I am 5'10" and by the sizing in the catalogs I could use either frame size, being just less stand over height and a little longer wheelbase (and alot less seat post hanging out). What is your opion?

Thanks,
Singlespeeder


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

singlespeeder said:


> Fantastic Klein link, very helpfull! To me, there is not very much difference between the medium and large Pulse frame sizing? A few mm difference in top tube length and about an inch in seat tube length. I am 5'10" and by the sizing in the catalogs I could use either frame size, being just less stand over height and a little longer wheelbase (and alot less seat post hanging out). What is your opion?
> 
> Thanks,
> Singlespeeder


yes, at 5'10" you could live with both assuming that standover clearance is sufficient on the large frame. the medium frame will handle a bit quicker.

and if you REALLY like the finish (i.e. paint quality, welds and details) of the pre-Trek Pulse you may be dissapointed by the Pulse Race. the ride is the same but that's it. the frame is Vbrake ready and doesnt have the press-fit bottom bracket which may be an advantage for you though.

the asking price is okish but not a bargain btw 

Carsten


----------

